# TNT build Fantic Integra 180



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

2019 Fantic Integra enduro 180, 
Took production 180 integra, added Tnt 29x36.5 Carbon front hoop with hope 4 hubs, magic Mary 2.6 tire. 
Rear 27.5x43 Tnt Carbon hoops with Hope 4 hubs, 2.8 Eddy current tire. 
Hope floating 203mm rotors, Deity 35mm stem with Deity 800mm bars, tnt revalved rc3 charger damp cartridge with SKF inner seals,42mm offset fork. 165mm cranks, Crank Brothers E mallets, crank arm protectors,


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Definitely going to need to see a pic of that.


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

Bigwheel said:


> Definitely going to need to see a pic of that.


I got done writing that and with my phone i could not figure out how to post a pic.


----------

